# It's Tyee Time Where I Live.....



## Dave Hadden (Aug 11, 2012)

but so far nobody's caught one.
Here's my neighbor and his gal pal in my boat a couple of nights ago.
Lovely evening but no fish.
Last night I rowed a guy from the Interior of BC who was stoked to get a free trip around in the Tyee Pool trying for "the King". Not much opportunity around Kelowna for Tyee fishing. :msp_biggrin:
Only excitement to speak of was watching some Humpback whales as they passed by mid channel.

This pic shows what the rower sees when out trolling for Tyee.

Take care.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Aug 12, 2012)

First one of the season rowed by Quentin Dodd, on right, and boated by former USC quarterback Troy Winslow. The first ever rowed by Quentin but not the first for Troy. He's out right now trying for a daily double.


Take care.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Aug 18, 2012)

We have another Tyee and this time caught by a Junior angler, one Todd Campbell.

Darn kids anyways. LOL


Take care.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Aug 22, 2012)

Rowed my old pal Bert Wright to his first ever Tyee tonite just at dark.
Felt awesome as it's the first one I've rowed.
Weighed 35 lbs and fought very well.
Now I need to catch one for myself.












Geeze, I look pretty good for 67 eh???

Bert's got the big smile though. 


Take care.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Aug 27, 2012)

Rowed my second Tyee of the season tonite and again with a raw rookie first time in a rowboat angler. She's a friend of the weighmaster's wife who had asked if I'd mind taking her out as she'd never tried it before.
She claimed she'd fly fished before and was familiar with a single action reel so after the basic instructions we set out trolling.
Somehow I managed to get our plug in front of a 30 1/2 pounder which we boated after a pretty good scrap along with a few choice words when she ran afoul of the reel.
Those reels are called "knucklebusters" and for a good reason, as she found out right after the strike as the fish made it's first big run.
I laughed my butt off, something totally allowed when your angler gets their knuckles rapped, as it's such an obvious thing to not do yet many people do it....i.e. stick your fingers near the spinning handles. 30 lb. Tyee pull a bit harder and faster than your average trout. :msp_biggrin:

Bottom line is she went out for the very first time of her life and is now in the Tyee Club of BC and I'm in second place for most Tyee rowed this year, one behind the leader with three.

Good times. :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:

Should any of you inlanders ever get out this way during Tyee season let me know and I'd be happy to take you out. 


Take care.


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice looking fish. They do some thing simular here for steel head in the river. A person manovers the boat with oars as the fisher person presents the bait in the hole.

 Al


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Dave, I was in your neck of the woods and just missed a tyee by 3 pounds, guess I'll just have to comeback.
Islander single action reels are knuckle busters if you aren't ready for it.Those fish really, really scrap well.

Therer was no rowing, just gasoline. Where arer you fishing in C.R. I was told thats for crabs and hally's but if you want springs its Courtney /comox.
We launched from Pacific Playground and the only thing mid channel were seals and ferry's.
Thank you for letting me share a piece of your paradise.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Aug 29, 2012)

I slept in this morning but this Dad and his kid didn't and look what happened.

Eight year old kid with his 43 pound leading fish of the season so far.







Take care.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Aug 29, 2012)

Since you like it Dave,here's some islander reel action.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Oct 1, 2012)

Here's a somewhat belated wrap-up to this year's Tyee season and I'm pleased to announce I am the recipient of the Dr. Richard Murphy trophy for 2012 for rowing the most new members into the club. I rowed two new people as did one other guy but I got mine first so got the nod.
Since the end of the Tyee season I've converted to trout fishing a couple of our local lakes using my Tyee rowboat. I get a few strange looks but rowing along while trolling or searching out fish is SO much nicer than motoring IMHO.
Here's my set-up at Roberts Lake, just north of Campbell River.






And here we are at Buttle Lake where the smoke from several small burns keeps the lake hazed up at the far end. I rowed about three miles up the lake before the afternoon wind came up and forced us to motor home. Note Buddy keeping an eye on the rod.







And here's my trusty companion Buddy during one of my teaching segments.
I wasted a whole hour trying to teach him how to row before admitting defeat.
Turns out all he can do is dog-paddle. 







Take care.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Oct 1, 2012)

AWESOME!!!!
GREAT SHOTS

any small lake fish pics?
Kennedy and Sproat need to be fished.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Oct 2, 2012)

PLAYINWOOD said:


> AWESOME!!!!
> GREAT SHOTS
> 
> any small lake fish pics?
> Kennedy and Sproat need to be fished.



I just got this rowboat last year so this is the first year I've done some post-Tyee season fishing with it and one day I'm going to try both those lakes as well as Comox (soon) as the Kokanee will be in full spawning colours and I've got some specially painted Lucky Louie plugs I want to try.
Back in the 90's this was my set-up for Interior lake fishing.
Caught the biggest Rainbow of my life at this lake back in September of 1993.
31" long maiden female chromer from my float tube on a five weight outfit with 5.5 lb. test tippet. First run almost spooled me as I had but three or four wraps left on the arbor when she finally stopped. Heckuva fish.






I mostly river fished the past few decades and have caught a few steelhead during that time.
Here's one here.






Ironically, although I rowed two new members into the Tyee Club this year I haven't made it in myself as yet, despite having boated eight salmon from the Tyee Pool.
I'd love to get one like this one, caught almost by accident while buzz-bombing for cod.
Weighed 50 lbs.







Take care.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Oct 2, 2012)

sweet, 50 /60 pounder? I know a guy that just loves steelheading out there, I've never had the chance.

if you go inland I'd love a pic of the kokanee.

Next bucket list fish will in Nelson in either Kootenay or Upper Arrow.


----------

